
Former Yahoo Engineers Shed Light On Why Delicious And Other Acquisitions Failed - lotusleaf1987
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/18/former-yahoo-engineers-shed-light-on-why-delicious-and-other-acquisitions-failed/
======
adambyrtek
It's much more interesting to read the original Quora thread instead of the
pre-digested TechCrunch commentary.

[http://www.quora.com/Yahoo-Acquisitions/Why-did-the-web-
serv...](http://www.quora.com/Yahoo-Acquisitions/Why-did-the-web-services-
group-at-Yahoo-fail-after-acquiring-Flickr-Delicious-Upcoming-MyBlogLog-and-
others)

